# Retention Kit für Intel Sockel



## Insecure (28. März 2011)

*Retention Kit für Intel Sockel*

Hi, 

ich wollte mal fragen wo ich ein Retention Kit für den Sockel 1156/1155 bekomme ? 
Ich hab mir die Corsair H50 nämlich hier im Forum gekauft und habe jetzt nur das für AMD.

MfG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. März 2011)

*AW: Retention Kit für Intel Sockel*

hast eine Antwor per PM


----------

